# Cystease and Metacam



## Superfy_me (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all, 

Rushed my little boy (1 yr 7mo tabby) to the vets yesterday after he started showing signs of a UTI - peeing outside of his tray, repeatedly straining (about 10 times in half an hour) and right before I took him doing a small, pink wee.

The vet said his bladder was empty yesterday and he's straining because he feels like he needs to go. She gave him a Metacam injection, and gave me a 3ml bottle of Metacam oral suspension along with 30 Cystease tablets day (two a day sprinkled on his food). She advised me to give him a 5kg dose daily starting today of the Metacam. 

He was so brave at the vets and as soon as we got home he did a very big, pinkish wee on the floor. I sprinkled one capsule over some fresh food, which he ate no problem. A few hours later did a healthy poo and was running around after me and playing like normal. Last night he wasn't really eating anything, just licking the gravy and antibiotics off his food, however after lots of encouragement he did eat almost half a can of his food which made me feel better. 

He was playing and running about as we went to bed last night, this morning so far he has used his tray for a wee and a poo and ate all of his breakfast with Cystease and added water no problems - he even went back for a second helping! He has been playing and running about and he's currently snoozing on the landing which is about right for this time of day. 

What I want to know is - do I *have* to give him the Metacam? As far as I can tell, it's a painkiller used after feline surgery rather than an antibiotic, and he doesn't appear to be in any pain - he hasn't strained for a wee, he's active and happy which is a massive improvement on yesterday morning. I stupidly googled Metacam and was instantly hit with stories on cat death, so at the minute I'm really against giving it to him - 5kg is almost half a syringe full. 

Also, am I right in thinking that the Cystease are antibiotics? He has 30 of them but I wasn't told how long I had to give them for. 

I know I'm probably overreacting about giving him the Metacam, but I truly don't know what to do - I don't want to give it to him, but if he does need it I don't want to deny him. (I am currently waiting to speak to the vet about it, but I just want to know if anyone can give me advice as I'm very impatient!  )

Thanks!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Please do check this with the vet too but in regards to the antibiotics you should complete the course, even if he no longer seems ill.

Earl has oxalate crystals so we're used to UTI's, and each time he has had one he has been prescribed metacam or it's equivalent to help with the pain. I know it sounds silly but the way I see it is UTI's are painful for us, and I couldn't leave my cats to get on with it. Remember, animals hide illness quite well as it is a survival strategy - showing pain or weakness could make them vulnerable in the wild.

Metacam does get a lot of bad press in animal circles like here but as long as the usage is occasional and kept to the correct dosage IMO it is worth the risk. If you saw the side effect list on ibuprofen it _can_ give really bad ones, but for most it is absolutely fine.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Metacam _can_ have some really serious side effects, so _personally_ if the cat is acting normally and taking the cystease as prescribed then I would not give it.

Cystease is not an anti biotic, but contains Glucosamine which is intended to line the bladder and sooth the irritation of cystitis. Most cases of feline cystitis are idiopathic rather than bacterial in nature so ABX are not always prescribed. However, I would keep a careful eye on the cat and its urine output, the problem now is that with Xmas at the weekend it might mean a visit to an emergency vet if he DID need ABX. Maybe discuss this with the vet if you call in about the Metacam.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Cystease isn't an antibiotic, it's glucosamine. If he's prone to this problem then it's well worth keeping him on a maintenance dose anyway. It isn't a prescription item and glucosamine out of your local health food shop will do the job cheaper. If you prefer to use an animal specific product then google Cystease and buy online.

Metacam is an anti inflammatory and painkiller. If he doesn't need it then I wouldn't give it. I'm a fan of the drug but others aren't. You do need to be very careful with it. Under no circumstances give him any until *at least* 24 hours after he had the injection and never exceed the stated dose or give it more often than every 24 hours.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Also, moving forward.....you want to make sure that this problem does not re-occur. Does the cat take in enough fluid, is he on a wet or dry diet? Can you encourage him to drink more by providing a water fountain or adding water to his food? Has he been stressed recently by any new additions to the household or changes to routine? If so then getting a Feliway or Pet Remedies plug in may be a good idea.


----------



## Superfy_me (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your quick replies! 

I'm going to double check with the vets to see if it's essential to give him the Metacam - yesterday morning he couldn't wee, only a few pink drops on the floor, whereas this morning he's already been twice in his tray right in front of me and hasnt tried to go anywhere else, and he hasn't strained even once, which is why I'm a bit wary about giving it to him when he's very clearly improved. 

I work from home and yesterday he was clinging and not very playful while today he's bounding about everywhere, splashing in his water dish with me and giving me cheeky nibbles when I'm not looking!


----------



## Superfy_me (Jul 27, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Also, moving forward.....you want to make sure that this problem does not re-occur. Does the cat take in enough fluid, is he on a wet or dry diet? Can you encourage him to drink more by providing a water fountain or adding water to his food? Has he been stressed recently by any new additions to the household or changes to routine? If so then getting a Feliway or Pet Remedies plug in may be a good idea.


He has a mix of wet and dry - mostly wet food with a few indoor cat biscuits on the side. We leave a big bowl of water down for him and his brother and change it/top it up with fresh every morning. I'm going to keep adding water into his wet food and avoid biscuits for the time being, as suggested by the vet and at the minute I have various bowls of fresh water dotted around the house for him.

He was a very nervous little kitten but he's come on leaps and bounds - the vet said it could be the addition of the Christmas tree, even though he's not scared of it and has tried to climb it more than once now. I've ordered a Feliway refill from amazon - we used it when he was a kitten and it really helped him.


----------



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

My ellie is on maintanence cystease for her uti's and seems to be fine now(When we first got her we were in and out of the vets! (It has been 10 years since and she seems to be well) (Except for the fight she has just been in)

I didnt know metacam was so bad I have given it to my Ellie tonight to stop her feeling pain)!

The vet said to use felliway as well as it helps to calm them down.

xx


----------



## Caz72 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi my cat cookie has a urine infection so i got her cystease capsules and on the box it say's give 1 capsule a day but would it be OK if i gave her 2 for the 1st day?
Im not to sure?
Thanks


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Caz72 said:


> Hi my cat cookie has a urine infection so i got her cystease capsules and on the box it say's give 1 capsule a day but would it be OK if i gave her 2 for the 1st day?
> Im not to sure?
> Thanks


This is a very old thread. But if it's definitely an infection she needs antibiotics.
Has she seen a vet?
As said above, Cystease is a supplement to help ease the symptoms of cystitis, not an AB.

As for dosage, when my cat Molly had cystitis she was on two pills for the first few days, then on one, but that was prescribed by the vet.


----------



## Caz72 (Apr 13, 2017)

Tony Gussin said:


> This is a very old thread. But if it's definitely an infection she needs antibiotics.
> Has she seen a vet?
> As said above, Cystease is a supplement to help ease the symptoms of cystitis, not an AB.
> 
> As for dosage, when my cat Molly had cystitis she was on two pills for the first few days, then on one, but that was prescribed by the vet.


Thank you
Hi its just so she will be not so much pain till i get her to see the vet on Monday.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Caz72 said:


> Thank you
> Hi its just so she will be not so much pain till i get her to see the vet on Monday.


Yes it should ease the symptoms.

The brand I had was called CatEase but I understand it's the same stuff.
I can't recall if it was for a few days or a week, but certainly the vet wanted her on two to start with, it did seem to help.
I shouldn't think two would hurt, but I'm not a vet and obviously no idea if what you have is the same strength etc.
I suppose you could err on the side of caution and just go with one.

Your vets really should be available to offer advice at least at weekends though.


----------

